
US Cities Where Salaries Go Furthest - jonbaer
https://www.hiringlab.org/2018/08/15/us-cities-where-salaries-go-furthest-2018/
======
vinceguidry
If you're looking for a place to move to start your career, I highly recommend
Atlanta. Huge software community, vibrant Meetup ecosystem, low enough cost of
living to where you can afford to live just about anywhere you want with a
mediocre dev salary. I just bought a condo in a high-rise in Midtown so my
money is where my mouth is.

